# Protection issue (not aggression!)



## future

I know this is not about nutrition, but hopefully someone will have some good ideas:

A female friend of ours (who's not too internet savvy)will be getting a 3 year old female Rottweiler from a breeder shortly. Neither we or she has seen the dog but, through very reliable sources, this is the information we have:

She is a very "soft dog" (for a Rottie) - very sweet, gentle and well trained, with titles in both novice and advanced Rally-o. She has very _low prey drive_, but is _highly protective_, with a very _high defense drive_. She does well with kids, friendly people and friendly dogs but, as sweet as she is, she will absolutely _not back down from a threat_.

In the area in which we all live, there are a fair number of aggressive, poorly trained and behaved dogs. Fortunately, most are usually on lead.

The problem is that our friend is not very large, and is concerned that if, when passing by one of these dogs on a walk, and he snarls and lunges her way, her new girl will react. She's never owned a protective dog, and is concerned that she doesn't want to have to physically restrain her new girl.

She wants (and needs) the protectiveness, and doesn't want to change this quality in the dog. Assuming everything we've been told is correct, any ideas? (She asked the breeder, and didn't get answers to her satisfaction.)

Thank you!


----------



## rannmiller

I'd recommend that the very first thing your friend does is take this dog to the best positive trainer in town and attend some classes to forge and strengthen her bond with this dog before attempting anything else. This dog will probably not listen to her most of the time from the very beginning, that is why training classes are so important; it will teach your friend how to handle the dog and get the dog used to listening to your friend, this way they can both grow to respect each other. 

In the mean time, I would not recommend for your friend to take this dog on many outdoors excursions. If she has a fenced yard where she can play with the dog for a couple of hours for exercise, that would probably be best until she is more comfortable with the dog. And of course, this will also help build up their trust of each other and form a relationship. 

Your friend should only take this dog out in public if she is confident she can control her, otherwise she is a dangerous threat to everyone she encounters with her. 

However, once they have established their relationship and the dog has learned to respect and obey your friend, I'm sure she will have a fantastic friend and guardian. Good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs

future said:


> Neither we or she has seen the dog but, through very reliable sources, this is the information we have:


First let me say that I agree with what rannmiller says. Let me add a few things. The only reliable sources are your own eyes and time with the dog. I can't tell you how many times I've seen dogs described as vicious, or dominant, or aggressive only to find a very playful dog when i see them in person. 



> The problem is that our friend is not very large, and is concerned that if, when passing by one of these dogs on a walk, and he snarls and lunges her way, her new girl will react. She's never owned a protective dog, and is concerned that she doesn't want to have to physically restrain her new girl.


My gut feeling is that if she thinks she may not be able to handle the dog, she probably can't. Again, a visit and a chance to play with the dog and handle it some will tell her a lot.



> She wants (and needs) the protectiveness, and doesn't want to change this quality in the dog. Assuming everything we've been told is correct, any ideas?


Again, my experience says that if she can't handle this protective dog, she won't be able to handle any that actually has the capablilty of protecting.

After all that. If she really wants to get this dog after she has spent some time with it, I suggest she get a Gentle Leader head harness. The GL is not the answer to her problems but it will be a great help to control the dog until they both go to some classes. I have never seen a dog that I couldn't handle with a GL with one finger but I am a pretty big pretty strong man.

If I had to bet, I would bet this dog is not as bad as described. That has usually been my experience. However if, after spending some time with this dog at the breeders, she is afraid of the dog, don't even consider taking it home.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

why does she want this dog sight unseen?
why is the breeder giving up this dog?

rawfedogs

i have the gentle leader harness for my male american pit bull terrier and at first by the way it looked i was skeptical but it is amazing! i am 5'3 106 and i walk him2 times a day and i can walk with him holing his leash with 2 fingers and no problems. the only thing with it is it rubs my boys fur on his front legs but i sewed on some fleece and it seems to be helping


----------



## BoxerMommie

I have to 2nd the Gentle Leader head harness. It took my female when we got her from rescue, she was pulling my arm out of the socket pratically, she's EXTREMELY strong (I call her "bulldozer" half the time) when she wants to be and it got to the point that i finally gave her to my husband and I took our other dog (who was trained) until we could deal with it because I was afraid she was going to pull me down and run off, or seriously injure my arm. We stopped by PetSmart on the way home to get a new leash, collar, etc and the trainer there recommended the Gentle Leader, I'm not kidding you, within just a few minutes of having it on my 4 year old could have walked her it was THAT huge of a difference. I'm 5'2 and around 140 pounds and I've not had any problems with any dog using the GL. Highly highly recommend the head collar, AWESOME tool!


----------



## prntmkr

future said:


> ...
> She is a very "soft dog" (for a Rottie) - very sweet, gentle and well trained, with titles in both novice and advanced Rally-o. She has very _low prey drive_, but is _highly protective_, with a very _high defense drive_. She does well with kids, friendly people and friendly dogs but, as sweet as she is, she will absolutely _not back down from a threat_....


_Working from the assumption that everything you’ve heard about this dog is true_, this sounds like it could be really wonderful dog!

From personal experience, here’s another possible take on the situation, just in case:

With what you’ve described: 
a friendly and sociable dog who has low prey-drive, high defence-drive, and a sound background in obedience, it’s quite possible that your friend’s Rottie won’t drag her down the street, kicking and screaming after dogs who seemingly pose a threat...

It’s quite possible she will stand guard, positioning herself between your friend and the possible aggressor. With her “very high defence drive” and “very low prey drive”, it’s likely that she’ll want to stay close to your friend and defend her, rather than running off and leaving her vulnerable. 

Having said that, I’d highly recommend passing on the other advice offered as well. Chances are that, without breaking the dog's spirit, she'll never change the dog's basic instinct to be on guard. But it would certainly be best if she can learn to harness and control that protectiveness.

I wish your friend the best of luck with her new guardian!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

prntmkr said:


> _Working from the assumption that everything you’ve heard about this dog is true_, this sounds like it could be really wonderful dog!
> 
> From personal experience, here’s another possible take on the situation, just in case:
> 
> With what you’ve described:
> a friendly and sociable dog who has low prey-drive, high defence-drive, and a sound background in obedience, it’s quite possible that your friend’s Rottie won’t drag her down the street, kicking and screaming after dogs who seemingly pose a threat...
> 
> It’s quite possible she will stand guard, positioning herself between your friend and the possible aggressor. With her “very high defence drive” and “very low prey drive”, it’s likely that she’ll want to stay close to your friend and defend her, rather than running off and leaving her vulnerable.
> 
> Having said that, I’d highly recommend passing on the other advice offered as well. Chances are that, without breaking the dog's spirit, she'll never change the dog's basic instinct to be on guard. But it would certainly be best if she can learn to harness and control that protectiveness.
> 
> I wish your friend the best of luck with her new guardian!






I will have to agree with everything you have said. I have a Neo Mastiff/Pitt mix and he is the same way and he is only 5 months old. The one thing I do with him is, when I don't see the threat to be as dangerous as he does. I tell him, 'Thank you, were ok. Thats enough.' He will now stop after he feels that his job is done and he will sit next to me and wait for everything to get back to 'normal'. He will also be sure to stay between me and anything that he feels as a threat. 
My EBT is the same way and I don't want to change anything about them. That is why I got them. They are my security system.  At the same time they are both the biggest love bugs to those they do not feel threatened by. 
Good luck with your dog!


----------



## RawFedDogs

prntmkr said:


> Chances are that, without breaking the dog's spirit, she'll never change the dog's basic instinct to be on guard.


Define "breaking the dog's spirit" and how would you go about doing that?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Just from reading this thread, the Gentle Leader sounds like it is exactly what I need! China is constantly pulling so hard that her prong collar chokes her and she hacks but still won't back down, continuing to pull. She only does that when she sees another dog but still I'm afraid she's going to choke to death! I'm going to buy that GL next week!!!


----------



## rannmiller

Are we talking about the head collar or harness?


----------



## RawFedDogs

rannmiller said:


> Are we talking about the head collar or harness?


I am talking about the head harness. I suspect PeanutsMommy is talking about the body harness. Both are good products. I have only played with the body harness a little so I'm not THAT famiar with it.


----------



## BoxerMommie

rannmiller said:


> Are we talking about the head collar or harness?



Well I was talking about the head collar, however someone else mentioned the harness. I only use a harness to seatbelt my dogs into the car, otherwise I use the GL head collar.

And RawFed mentioned the head collar.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

What is the difference? I know the harness must wrap around the chest, but I don't think I've ever heard of a head collar.


----------



## BoxerMommie

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> What is the difference? I know the harness must wrap around the chest, but I don't think I've ever heard of a head collar.



Here's a picture of the head collar

AOL Search

It goes around their muzzle and then comes around the sides of the face and behind the ears and that's where the buckle is, you then attach the leash to the piece that hangs down underneat the muzzle. It's kind of like a bridle on a horse, but without going into the mouth.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Oh I see. And this works better than the harness? How would that work on a very hyper/aggressive dog in public? Would I hve to get a regular muzzle to go along with that?


----------



## BoxerMommie

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Oh I see. And this works better than the harness? How would that work on a very hyper/aggressive dog in public? Would I hve to get a regular muzzle to go along with that?



A harness does not control their head, and IMO typically makes them pull more, however I've never seen or used the gentle leader harness so for that I couldn't say.

On a muzzle well does your dog bite? If your dog is a bite risk or has bitten people or other animals in the past then I would muzzle your dog anytime it is off of your property for not only safety reasons but for liability reasons as well. But the head collar doesn't use a muzzle if that's what you're asking. I'm kind of confused on your question.

On controlling them it controls their head and is a psychological issue more of a physical one I believe.


----------



## TippysMom

One of the doggie trainers that I spoke to said that the head (gentle leader) is better if they're bad on a leash. Dogs power being in their neck/shoulder/chest area - it takes the pulling power away by using their head/face as the control point. Our Schnauzer was a pain in the butt on a leash - but she's a dream on the gentle leader (first time out!).

If they bite you'll need the muzzle, not the gentle leader. Not sure if you can combine the two....


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

She doesn't bite but the way she projects herself, I'd rather muzzle her for the safety and liability in it. She's terrific on leash until she sees another dog. Which is when she starts lunging and pulling and choking herself to get to them. People she's usually fine with (except our female neighbor, whom she hates for no reason that I can fathom). I understand the difference between the two now though, thank you.


----------



## BoxerMommie

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> She doesn't bite but the way she projects herself, I'd rather muzzle her for the safety and liability in it. She's terrific on leash until she sees another dog. Which is when she starts lunging and pulling and choking herself to get to them. People she's usually fine with (except our female neighbor, whom she hates for no reason that I can fathom). I understand the difference between the two now though, thank you.


Well the way the head collar is designed she won't be able to choke herself and it would be hard for her to pull or lunge as well.

You may want to pick one up and give it a try. If it doesn't work you can return it.


----------



## RawFedDogs

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> She's terrific on leash until she sees another dog. Which is when she starts lunging and pulling and choking herself to get to them.


You should get the book Fiesty Fido by Dr Patricia Mcconnell. It will help you with this behavior.

Yes you should get a GL and try it out. You definatley can take it back if you choose to. I don't think you will.


----------



## whiteleo

I use the Easy walk (harness form) on my Bull Terriers, the gentle leader wouldn't work 

for them because of the way their noses are, but it works great, they will regularly pull
like crazy to meet new people or see kids, but once I put the Eay walk on, they turn 
into completely different dogs.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

I will definitely try the head collar first. It would be a dream to walk her down the road and now have her rip my arm off when she sees something she wants LOL


----------



## prntmkr

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I will have to agree with everything you have said. I have a Neo Mastiff/Pitt mix and he is the same way and he is only 5 months old. The one thing I do with him is, when I don't see the threat to be as dangerous as he does. I tell him, 'Thank you, were ok. Thats enough.' He will now stop after he feels that his job is done and he will sit next to me and wait for everything to get back to 'normal'. He will also be sure to stay between me and anything that he feels as a threat.
> My EBT is the same way and I don't want to change anything about them. That is why I got them. They are my security system.  At the same time they are both the biggest love bugs to those they do not feel threatened by.
> Good luck with your dog!


Okay, EBT, I am intrigued (and please don't read anything negative into this, I'm just really interested) ...

I admit that I don't get out much but, in my neck of the woods I've only ever seen one Neo outside of a dog show (and that was many years ago). Sorry if this sounds like a silly question, but, 

_How did you find a Neo/Pit mix_???

p.s. When you say, _"My EBT is the same way and I don't want to change anything about them" _, I understand *exactly* what you mean. And, at the risk of bring down wrath upon us, I will add that it's almost a shame for those dog owners who cannot and will not ever understand this concept.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

I love my APBT just the way she is. She's protective and honorable, loyal and obedient. The only reason I want to change her behavior slightly is so that I will be able to bring older dogs into my home. I'm a true animal lover and when I see a loving, needy older dog who wants to live out his/her days in a nice loving family, my heart goes out it. However, with China, I cannot do anything about it because she won't allow it. Aside from that quality, I love my pup to pieces and would never change her otherwise. =D


----------



## TippysMom

Just an opinion here - but maybe there's a really good reason she doesn't like your female neighbor. Dogs are an excellent judge of character. Even if a person is nice to people - if they don't like dogs, dogs pick up on that.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

She very well may not like dogs but she's never been close to her. The first time she met her was the first time she wrenched the leash from my arms and barrelled across the street after her, hair up, growling...If there hadn't been a car coming down the street at that exact moment, I don't know what would have happened.


----------



## TippysMom

GOod that nothing happened to her - still think dogs are a great judge of character! :biggrin:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

She may be, but I don't know. I've met the lady and she's really nice. Preschool teacher, has two dogs and a cat herself, two kids. Just for some reason, China said EFF YOU LADY! I just hope to correct that with the GL (head collar or harness) I'll try both and hope one works better than the other! I may be investing in a muzzle too just to be on the safe side. =D


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

I had a pit mix and she would do everything in her power to pull me back home when we would go on a walk. She had fear issues and I was working on them with walks and meeting other people. I tried a regular collar first, then I tried my now favorite collar, the kind that looks like a regular collar but has a small chain part that tightens when they pull. I use that one for Owen, my EBT and I like it because of the way the head is shaped he cannot (and WILL NOT) wear the GL. Then I tried the harness on the pit mix, but that still didn't work. I put the GL on her and I thought that all of my training days were over!  She still tried to pull me at first when someone would pass and she thought that they would get her, but it wasn't nearly as bad as when I first got her. I think that with your pups, the GL will be the best thing that you could get for yourself and them. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

prntmkr said:


> Okay, EBT, I am intrigued (and please don't read anything negative into this, I'm just really interested) ...
> 
> I admit that I don't get out much but, in my neck of the woods I've only ever seen one Neo outside of a dog show (and that was many years ago). Sorry if this sounds like a silly question, but,
> 
> _How did you find a Neo/Pit mix_???
> 
> p.s. When you say, _"My EBT is the same way and I don't want to change anything about them" _, I understand *exactly* what you mean. And, at the risk of bring down wrath upon us, I will add that it's almost a shame for those dog owners who cannot and will not ever understand this concept.


It's a long story about him, but I will try to make it short. I took in a rescue pit mix that was running the streets where I lived and she was thin and the owners where never found. (Sounds like foul play to me) SO, I took her in and she was SOOO scared of me from the time I saw her. She was at my house for about a day and a half, then the front door aparently didn't close all of the way and she got out. She would have been fine and was coming back in, but I had come down the stairs at the time she was coming back in the door and she ran like I had just shot her and there was no catching her. 
Anyway, I had noticed that I she had just finished her 'cycle' and was 'volnerable to making puppies' and I panniced!!! I didn't need any puppies and the shelters certinly didn't either! FINALLY, about three days later, I got a phone call from a neighbor that had a young Neo Mastiff that she hadn't gotten 'fixed' and she said that her dog ran off with my dog! OOPS! 1+1=5 puppies. She didn't show any signs for the longest time and I thought that everything was ok and I was going to go ahead and schedule her to be fixed, but woke up the morning of her apointment with puppies! 
She had 2 boys that both looked Neo Mastiff and 1 girl that looked pit/bull dog, 1 girl that looked boxer/pit and 1 that looked lab/pit. The funniest part about the whole thing is that those were all of the breeds in the neighborhood that had not been fixed. 
The Noe pit is my brother-in-laws dog but he has been raised with me so far and I love the way he turned out. Just to be sure that you know, EBT=English Bull Terrier for those who are trying to figure that one out. There is a difference between all of the bully breeds and most people just lump them together. I have no wrath about the subject of keeping my dogs how they were meant to be. I love that I can walk into Petsmart and they will play with any person or dog and yet not let agression or 'bad things' around me and will protect me. BUT, they do listen when I tell them that someone who comes into the house invited is ok. We could start a new thread about all of this if you want!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I love my APBT just the way she is. She's protective and honorable, loyal and obedient. The only reason I want to change her behavior slightly is so that I will be able to bring older dogs into my home. I'm a true animal lover and when I see a loving, needy older dog who wants to live out his/her days in a nice loving family, my heart goes out it. However, with China, I cannot do anything about it because she won't allow it. Aside from that quality, I love my pup to pieces and would never change her otherwise. =D


I completely agree, from what I hear it sounds like you run a very good pack and I like to read some of your insight about what you do for your dogs. I enjoy your posts. But, there are some people that just want a dog that will just lay around and be a couch potato (IMO become a cat with less allergens!) I know that I will get flack for saying that, but that is my opinion and I will stick to it till the day I die! LOL:smile: So far, I haven't seen too many posts that I don't agree with, or at least take something away with me. Thank you everyone!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

I wouldn't have any fun with a dog that just laid around and was a couch potato. China and Duckie make me smile and laugh out loud every day and I really enjoy their company. It doesn't matter if I'm sad or mad, they always make my mood brighter. China's got this hyper side and if I want to bring it out, all I have to do is stand up, chest puffed out in front of her, stand real still for a second til she's all worked up (cuz I can see her body language change) then I move my feet real fast like a little jump and she goes zooming up the hallway and back down real fast tearing up the carpet, knocking into Duckie and just having a blast. I let her do it til she is worn out, tongue hanging out, then I just put my hand up above my head, and she stops, sits in front of me, and then I tell her what a gooooood doggie she is. It's so funny because when she does it my kids go nuts trying to get out of the way and onto couches. AHH MAMA!!!! haha. She's a brute and if you're in the way she'll knock you over or bruise you badly. My husband was doing that game with her the other day and I had my leg hanging over the end of the couch and she slammed into it. I have a bruise the size of her butt on my calf lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

RawFedDogs said:


> I am talking about the head harness. I suspect PeanutsMommy is talking about the body harness. Both are good products. I have only played with the body harness a little so I'm not THAT famiar with it.


Yes I have the body harness. Sorry I responded so late I havent checked the forum lately. 
It stops my boy from pulling but I noticed it rubs his fur...I am wondering if its the fit of it because hes not a medium and not a large and I searched for a while for the meduim large and no one was carrying. I walk Peanut 2 times a day 30 minute walks. I switched him over to his previous harness for now see if his hair comes back in before I give it a try again. 
I love they way its easy to walk him on it though.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> China's got this hyper side and if I want to bring it out, all I have to do is stand up, chest puffed out in front of her, stand real still for a second til she's all worked up (cuz I can see her body language change) then I move my feet real fast like a little jump and she goes zooming up the hallway and back down real fast tearing up the carpet.


she is definately an APBT  I think that is one of their favorite games. Peanut does that all the time..when I havent worn him out that is with exercise


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

LOL Definitely. She loves that game. And lately we've been walking her out in the yard because we live on the main road right on a hill so it's hard to walk her up the street and back (maybe come summer we can) and she loves chasing cat tracks in the snow and chasing the goats along the fence. I'm hoping to meet up with our neighbors who have an EBT and a Rotti. That way China can have new friends and Duckie can learn socialization real early too! He's easy right now though cuz he still fits in my purse hehe.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> LOL Definitely. She loves that game. And lately we've been walking her out in the yard because we live on the main road right on a hill so it's hard to walk her up the street and back (maybe come summer we can) and she loves chasing cat tracks in the snow and chasing the goats along the fence. I'm hoping to meet up with our neighbors who have an EBT and a Rotti. That way China can have new friends and Duckie can learn socialization real early too! He's easy right now though cuz he still fits in my purse hehe.


I'll give you a heads up about the EBT. He will be the same way with the high energy. Be careful, because they don't always get along with other dogs outside their house. It is always an uphill battel with keeping Owen nice to other dogs outside his and my 'pack'. Good luck with the new dog friends.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

LOL Yeah definitely. My uncle has a EBT named Diesel. He drools like a bucket with a hole in the bottom but he's the friendliest dog ever. Our neighbor's EBT is so sweet. Perfectly trained. We just haven't gotten them together yet because of China's behavior with other dogs. BUT! Step 1 = We just bought her a muzzle and have spent the last couple days working with her while she has it on. It's taking her a while to get accustomed to it, but hopefully we can safely introduce other dogs now!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

I hate to say it but good luck with getting a pit bull to play nice with others outside their home. I have a 10 month old male APBT that gets along great with the other 2 pitbulls in my house BUT hes selectively DA. I don't even chance it. Just not worth the chance of anything taking place. I love my boy way to much to put him in a situation with other dogs. I was told with Peanut by his trainer when he sees other dogs and hes being good with them reward him "good boy" and walk away from the dogs. Peanut is okay with them for the first few seconds the other dog sticks around he gets tired of that dog there and he "yells" at them. He did this right in front of my trainer so she got a first hand look at the behavior...so I am going to work on it.
I do wish you the best of luck and hope that China gets along great with the EBT. Just take it slow and if there is any sign of DA take China away and end the play date for that day try again later. Let me know how it goes and what worked...I have DA with Peanut I want to end any tips would be great


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Oh absolutely. ANY Sign of DA with China will be redirected and put to an end right there. My biggest worry is that she hurts someone else's dog or a human trying to GET to the other dog...Which would probably result in the loss of my beloved pet. My neighbors have met China and do know that we're working with her and I have stressed the precautions as well. As in, their dog does not come off their leash just like mine will not, etc. I was told once by someone on here to try the fence meeting. one dog on one side, the other on the other side. That didn't work whatsoever. No matter what dog is on the other side or who is introducing it, China is uncontrollable. I've fallen and sprained my ankle just trying to get her to calm down and sit! lol. She's a handful so I know this is going to take some work. If it doesn't help, well I suppose China will just have to deal with the pups we have in our house that grow up with her.


----------



## PukinHovi

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> She doesn't bite but the way she projects herself, I'd rather muzzle her for the safety and liability in it. She's terrific on leash until she sees another dog. Which is when she starts lunging and pulling and choking herself to get to them. People she's usually fine with (except our female neighbor, whom she hates for no reason that I can fathom). I understand the difference between the two now though, thank you.


sorry for rolling in without introduction, i just typed for an hour and a half to introduce myself and my background, but "Internet explorer ate my homework" - tried the spellcheck and it was all gone :-(

Anyways, I think the gentle leader will work, especially if the handler needs the physicial advantage, used correctly she should be able to train the correct behaviour with the GL, then switch to something else.

The agression/defense issues you are reporting to me always smell of leadership issues. A dog properly sorted out in his or her pack hirachy, should never take the initiative of attack/defense. That is the handlers call. In other words if the handler shows no sign of distress, the dog should NOT go into a defensive state or show agression, might very well be also a lack of excercise/dog on dog interaction. The first thing I would do is quickly determination if she can run with other dogs of leash in a dog park. If that is possible wihtou agression, the rotty should be taken to the dog park as often as possible to get her to take the edge of her need for social interaction. A tired dog also trains not pulling on the leash so much better.
The gentle leader can be used to manage her pulling until a proper outlet for her energy has been found. once the dog has a way to be active and blow of some steam, actual training can start.

This is of course always difficult without having had a chance to see the dog, but this approach at its worst will just fail and not do any damage.


I assume at this point one real problem, with the pulling on the leash only being the symptom, the problem being leadership. Leadership is build every minute you are with your dog. This does not mean you have to be mean or alpha roll your dog, just be aware of your position inside the pack from the dogs point of view. those are the small things on your daily interaction with your dog. dogs dont leave the house first, bolt out the front door, pull the leash etc. you want to be the LEADER so LEAD, i.e. you go first, no matter what, dog has to FOLLOW, not LEAD. She can use the GL to make sure that happens.

training to not pull on the leash will also help with establishing position, in order to do that, the rotty needs to learn a new, wanted behaviour when dogs are encountered on the leash, the old behaviour has to be eliminated, using denial.

in english:

make sure the dog had a chance to run off his energy, dont try this when you just got home after he has been alone for 8 hours.

we already know how to trigger the wanted behaviour (walking nicely on the leash), so any chance we get, we praise not pulling on the leash, use treats. so start of by walking a quiet part of the neighbourhood, constantly praising and reinforcing not pulling on the leash, maybe a few sit excercises in between etc. just a very uplifting, positive session. if there is no place to be found outside, try the backyard, whatever it takes to get the rotty to do what is right - babysteps

we also know what triggers the bad behaviour - other dogs outside while on the leash, so you should slowly add the kind of distraction that sets off bad behaviour, i.e. go outside with the rotty on the GL and go look for anther dog, behind a fence for example. approach the other dog slowly, at the VERY first sign of interest in the other dog - this means we dont wait for the dog to full on bark and pull and go nuts. By the time he is just looking that direction it is time to terminate the behaviour. keep the leash somewhat short when you walk with the rotty, you NEVER want to TUG a GL or let the dog run into it full sprint, GL should always be pulled from a tauntish leash.

with the dog starting to become interested in another dog in the slightest, take a 180 degree to the right, taking the dogs head with you and keep marching the other way, the GL is great as it redirects focus of the dog. If the dog follows, take a few more steps and praise the dog while he is performing well. do whatever is needed to get the dogs attention, pull out a treat, whistle, make funny voices whatever. the goal at this first stage is: interupt the behaviour you dont want, reward split seconds of good behaviour, this is what you are building on as you reshape the behaviour.

As progress is made you can decrease distance to other dogs and eventually approach another dog on a looses leash with a friendly rotty. This is not a two week program, but rather a change of how your friend is handling the dog on a daily basis.

As I said, the bad behaviour does not start with the barking, the growling the pulling, it starts the moment the dog shifts his attention from his handler to anything else and needs to be inhibited. This exercise will also establish your friend as the leader and should help with the protection issues (This sounds like another symptom, not the problem) 

If this is not going as easy as it sounds, one thing your friend needs to make sure regardless of actual training progress is that the rotty never experiences a success in getting his will while pulling on the leash. If this means tying a ballistic rotty to a lamp post while whatever infuriates him passes by, so be it, the dog needs to learn that pulling on the leash will not succeed in getting to his goal ever.

hope this works for ya

good luck


----------



## PukinHovi

TippysMom said:


> Just an opinion here - but maybe there's a really good reason she doesn't like your female neighbor. Dogs are an excellent judge of character. Even if a person is nice to people - if they don't like dogs, dogs pick up on that.


I will second that wholehardetly - if in doubt i go with my dogs opinion. its a difficult sell on the street though 

"Hey , get that aggressive dog away from me!"
"nah he is fine, he just knows you are a douchbag :biggrin:"


----------

